# Cobes



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

So I really love cobia fishing and wanted to really start fishing it hard but there is one problem... I dont have a boat with a tower I was wondering if you could anchor up off the beach a ways and chum for the fish or something like that anyone got any ideas?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Chumming usually more productive in the later part of season around mid april nice to have a current going east to carry chum thier way, and keep a shark rod ready too irate:


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I got the same problem, anyone know how far out i should start 1 mile? 1/2 mile?


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

i`d say maybe 1/2 mile 1 mile might be too far


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Reel Wins said:


> I got the same problem, anyone know how far out i should start 1 mile? 1/2 mile?


 A good place to start looking is the seccond sand bar, about 2-300 yds from beach, then start working your way out. 

Tower... Secure a cooler to the bow and have someone stand on it watching... just exercise CAUTION.. and make them wear a PFD.


----------



## haworthfloors.com (Mar 9, 2008)

Ratchet strap a ladder on it!


----------

